# Overnight parking at Omaha Amtrak station ?



## Peter Richards (May 31, 2015)

Do any 'locals' know the status of overnight parking at the Omaha Amtrak station.

Free, pay, not possible ??

I would like to leave a friends car there for 3 - 4 days, they will be picking it up.

Thanks, Peter


----------



## jebr (Jun 1, 2015)

I parked my car there three years ago. At that time it was free, and overnight parking was fine. My car was safe and sound when I came back as well.

It may have changed since then, but I'm not personally aware of any recent changes.


----------



## Cma (Jun 5, 2015)

I have parked my car there for long weekend trips to Chicago. Never had a problem, but I drive a 12 year old minivan.


----------

